# October promotion in Ventura County, CA



## VCoxnarduber (Oct 20, 2014)

Hello,

I live and work in Oxnard of Ventura County in Southern California. I heard that Uber is doing an incentive for several days in Ventura area for month of October. Is this true ? How do I find out. I haven't received any emails about this promotion.


----------



## Verminator (Sep 12, 2014)

Yes, it was mentioned in the Uber weekly email 10/17.

Email address is partners.ventura at "you can guess where" (sorry - can't post actual address - I'm too new here). Maybe shoot them a note to add you to the distribution list.


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

come drive in santa barbara 10/22 if you can,
concert at the bowl . it surged to 3.0X for a good 2 hours straight between 4 till 6 tonight. $5.40 per mile $9 base fare.


----------



## VCoxnarduber (Oct 20, 2014)

Verminator said:


> Yes, it was mentioned in the Uber weekly email 10/17.
> 
> Email address is partners.ventura at "you can guess where" (sorry - can't post actual address - I'm too new here). Maybe shoot them a note to add you to the distribution list.


It seems the promotion is good from 14-31 of October. Futhermore that explains why there are so many Uber drivers in the area. Normally there are 3 or 4 driver after 5 p.m. Now there are a minimum of 10 drivers all day. The most I can only see me getting is 2 or 3 trips a day. Ha Ha...Therefore I will be lucky to get 21 trips by end of October.


----------



## VCoxnarduber (Oct 20, 2014)

toi said:


> come drive in santa barbara 10/22 if you can,
> concert at the bowl . it surged to 3.0X for a good 2 hours straight between 4 till 6 tonight. $5.40 per mile $9 base fare.


Really, That sounds more lucrative. The 25 drivers in Ventura area today will be fighting over 12 trips the most. Therefore I will let them fight for those table scraps. I will be in santa barbara tonight. Uber on


----------



## Sami (Sep 8, 2014)

But on October 22, 2014, all Uber drivers are going to be on strike due to low fares and tip


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I was finally able to open the PDF attachment on my laptop, my tablet would not do it for some reason.

I doubt if anybody can dig up that many rides in Oxnard/Camarillo/Ventura/Ojai in that number of hours.

No big university with rich parents, no expensive parking, not a lot of yuppie ****** bags... not Uber dirt so to speak.


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> I was finally able to open the PDF attachment on my laptop, my tablet would not do it for some reason.
> 
> I doubt if anybody can dig up that many rides in Oxnard/Camarillo/Ventura/Ojai in that number of hours.
> 
> No big university with rich parents, no expensive parking, not a lot of yuppie ****** bags... not Uber dirt so to speak.


Ucsb here  
Tonight should be solid 3.0X between 4 till 6:30 pm at $5.40 per mile, and another surge around 10:00 pm when the bowl lets out.


----------



## Sami (Sep 8, 2014)

October 22:
From Business Rider dot come
Uber Drivers Across The Country Are Protesting Today — Here's Why
Some Uber drivers are unhappy with the company.
Several times this year, drivers have organized and protested the company's practices, in cities like New York, Santa Monica and San Francisco. 
But the next step for the drivers is a multi-city protest on Oct. 22, which will take place in front of Uber's various offices from 3 p.m. to 6 p.m. EST, in cities across the country including Chicago, Seattle, San Francisco, Los Angeles, and even across the pond in London.
The multi-city protest is organized by a newly formed nonprofit group called the California App-Based Drivers Association (CADA), Teamsters Local 986 (a Southern California-based union), and groups that have sprung up on


----------



## VCoxnarduber (Oct 20, 2014)

toi said:


> come drive in santa barbara 10/22 if you can,
> concert at the bowl . it surged to 3.0X for a good 2 hours straight between 4 till 6 tonight. $5.40 per mile $9 base fare.


Toi,

Kudos to you. You the man. I took your advice and head to Santa Barbara bowl. I made more money in one night that it would take me the whole week and weekend in Ventura to make ($180!). However my home is in Ventura and I will do my best to build up the area. Pray for me.


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

I'll pray for you to smarten up my friend.Ventura is only 30 mins away from sb . It is $1.80 per mile and surges occasionaly the weekends.no matter what you do, come to sb on saturdays noon till 3 am if u can .
And last night was only half as busy as the night before.
And also check sbbowl.com for sold out shows.
Money is here not there


----------



## Uberrobert (Jan 5, 2016)

Can la drivers drive in Santa Barbara?


----------

